# imac g3 ecran figé



## error 404 (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir a tous,

Voila le problème, après quelques minutes d'utilisation normale mon mac se fige, plus 

rien ne fonctionne. Donc je l'éteins a l'arrache (pas bien mais pas d'autre solution) et là, 

impossible de le redémarrer dans immédiat (j'entends bien le bong mais rien d'autre) !

En effet, il lui faut quelques heures de repos pour qu'il daigne booter convenablement. 

Et tout ça pour replanter 10 min plus tard (faignasse ) !!!

Config: Imac G3/ 600 mghz/ 256 mo / mac os 10.4 /DD 80 g 

auriez vous une piste pour résoudre le problème?  

Merci D'avance pour votre aide.

Cdlt


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Novembre 2010)

soit problème de chauffe ( mais il n a pas de ventillo dans cet  imac ) 
donc peut être la pâte  thermique ne fait plus effet avec l âge 
hard ware test effecter?
toute mise a jour système et réparation disque dur effectuer ?


----------



## Invité (9 Novembre 2010)

Peut être une soudure sèche, ou alors la carte d'alim de l'écran (carte PAV) qui lâche.


----------



## error 404 (9 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses .

Christophe: non pas fait de test hardware, en revanche les mises à jours et réparations de disque sont faites. 
Un problème de chauffe je pense pas, j'ai une petite application (me souviens plus du nom) qui me donne la t° du proc et il dépasse rarement les 45°. 



> Peut être une soudure sèche, ou alors la carte d'alim de l'écran (carte PAV) qui lâche.



c'est plutôt une mauvaise nouvelle ça non...

et un problème de RAM c'est possible ? incompatibilité, mauvaise connexion...

Cdlt


----------



## Invité (9 Novembre 2010)

error 404 a dit:


> j'ai une petite application (me souviens plus du nom) qui me donne la t° du proc et il dépasse rarement les 45°



tu pourrais retrouver le nom de l'application ?
Pour des iMac G3, je n'arrive qu'a connaître la température du disque dur.


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Novembre 2010)

la ram je ne pense pas , sinon il y a kernel , ou bien bip au démarrage
comme "invite" tht qui fait des siennes


----------



## error 404 (9 Novembre 2010)

> tu pourrais retrouver le nom de l'application ?



c'est "istat menus" bien pratique et paramétrable à souhait.



> ou bien bip au démarrage



j'ai déjà eu ça pendant un moment (mais trois bips) et c'était justement des barrettes de ram récalcitrantes ...

je vais essayer un test hardware pour voir.



> > comme "invite" tht qui fait des siennes



tu peux m'expliquer ? je connais pas...

cdlt


----------



## error 404 (12 Novembre 2010)

alors j'ai fait un hardware test:

le test rapide me dit que tout va bien... par contre le test approfondi bloque sur la RAM 

avec un message d'erreur. 

-"default catch!code=300" avec en suite une ribambelle de chiffres et lettres.

Une invite de commande me demandant de taper "mac-boot" puis plus rien?? 

j'ai évidement fait une recherche à propos de ce fameux "default catch" mais rien qui puisse

ressembler a mon problème... 

qu'en pensez vous? merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cdlt Alexandre.

Ps: je suis tombé sur ce post aussi qui ressemble pas mal a mon problème...

mais THT et PAV kesako? je continu mes recherche...


----------



## didgar (14 Novembre 2010)

Salut !



error 404 a dit:


> -"default catch!code=300" avec en suite une ribambelle de chiffres et lettres.
> 
> Une invite de commande me demandant de taper "mac-boot" puis plus rien??
> 
> ...



"I had the same error message. Replaced the RAM and it worked fine. " => lu ici !




error 404 a dit:


> mais THT et PAV kesako? je continu mes recherche...



THT = Très Haute Tension reliée au tube cathodique ... si mes souvenirs sont bons ( ils datent ) ça permet de bombarder d'électrons la surface interne de l'écran ... mais bon ça fait un bail donc suis plus sûr.

Carte PAV = c'est celle qui gère l'alimentation de la machine, la THT y est soudée. Avec le temps, les soudures de la THT au nbre de 10 ou 12 ( me souviens plus non plus  ) sèchent et peuvent provoquer des mauvais contacts à cause de la chaleur ( dilatation ).

A+

Didier


----------



## error 404 (15 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous

Problème réglé ! c'était une barrette de ram qui déconnée... elle était pourtant bien reconnu dans 

les info system...  peut être le slot qui fait des siennes ?? 

Bref. Merci a tous pour vos réponses 

Merci Didier pour les explications. 

Cdlt Alexandre


----------

